# Can't get better for the price



## bobasaurus

I have the #6, one of my favorite planes even against my LNs and LVs. Was the back of your blade concave or convex? My blade took a little flattening, but since I use the ruler trick I didn't have to go too far.


----------



## sgreen

The blade came pretty dead flat maybe the tiniest bit concave. The ruler trick really did speed things up as you don't have to flatten the whole back. And it means every time I sharpen, it takes 30 seconds.


----------



## kapanen

Awesome review, thanks for sharing.


----------



## BenjaminNY

Have this plane and agree, for the $ it is amazing. Considering the jack is a multi-purpose plane, this is the best plane to bargain hunt for. Save the big bucks for a LN #7 and cheap out happily with woodriver on the #5.


----------



## ShipWreck

I was at the Woodcraft in Richmond/Glenn Allen a few weeks back. I was standing next to a guy who was trashing everything about the V3 #5 to the salesman. He was making his comparison against his LN #5. I was impressed with the salesman for not laughing…....although I could see that he was amused. I was waiting on the salesman to finish with the guy and see if he had a #4 1/2 in stock. I ended up getting one online. Arrived with no issues.


----------



## BenjaminNY

Agree ShipWreck it is a silly comparison.

I forgot to mention above that I think the only real draw back of the woodriver V3 is that I believe the frog does not have a "track" or a machined slot to move in, which makes adjusting the frog a drop trickier. So yes, the guy you were standing behind is technically right about the LN being greater than the WR v3 but the price difference is drastic.

LN planes are awesome, I have a few, but this plane for the $ is great.


----------

